#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  tuigje in hoogwerker

## Jeroen de Goei

als je een tuigje aandoet in een hoogwerker en je maakt jezelf vast aan de hoogwerker, dan blijf je hangen in de hoogwerker als deze een zeer rare beweging maakt of omvalt. 

Of is het nou veiliger als je hem niet aandoet en als de hoogwerker dan gaat, je misschien nog je ergens vast kunt houden of een raar sprongentje maken waardoor je gewoon weer verder gaat in het leven.

een tuigje in een hoogwerker is altijd handig voor als je eens uit je bakje moet klimmen. of mag dat niet?

----------


## elmer

Correct me if i am wrong, maar volgens mij is het niet verplicht een tuigje aan te hebben in een hoogwerker, aangezien de rand van de hoogwerker op 80cm staat. Juist of niet? Ben er niet zeker van.

BTW een hoogwerker die omvalt???? die dingen zijn zo zwaar als een tank!!

Groetjes

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

in de gebruikers handleiding staat dat je hem aan moet hebben en vastgeklikt moet zitten, maar aan de andere kant voldoet een 1,10meter reling ook. nou heb ik wel altijd een tuigje aan, maar klik me nooit vast aan de bak. omdat er de laatste tijd veel over gesproken word, heb ik me laats vastgeklikt tijdens het werken.
dat doe ik dus nooit meer. ik voelde me niet veilig.
maar er heeft ook iemand een boete gekregen omdat hij niet vastzat aan de bak.

tja ze vallen wel om, maar ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord dat dit binnen onze brance gebeurd is. maar een kuiltje of defect, of dat de hoogwerker veel beweegt tijdens bedienen, kan altijd.

kan een hoogwerker eigelijk een lekke band krijgen?

----------


## elmer

ja idd, als je buiten rijdt en de weg is niet zo vlak of je rijdt door een put dan heb je feest boven in het bakje. Maar waar staat dat je een harnas in een hoogwerker moet aanhebben? 
En ik denk wel dat ze een lekke band kunnen krijgen, lijkt me logisch het zijn normale banden (nou ja normaal).

We hebben het toch over cherry pickers he, sky arms

Groetjes

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik heb me ooit laten vertellen dat ze wel een lekke band kunnen krijgen, maar dat het omvalrisico is verlaagd, omdat er een een of andere schuimkomponent in de banden zit die het indrukken ervan sterk beperkt.
Ik zou het moeten het wel kunnen vinden in een AI-blad, maar dat is me nu net FF te veel gezoek.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Mag je eigenlijk wel rijden als het bakje op hoogte is? Bij de meeste cherrypickers gaat ie op een bepaalde hoogte wel minder hard....

----------


## elmer

dat zou lekker zijn, niet kunnen rijden op hoogte, mocht je ergens net niet bijkunnen als je al helemaal uitgerekt bent en alle mogelijkheden hebt gebruikt, dat je eerst weer helemaal naar beneden moet gaan om een meter vooruit te rijden!! Maar dat ze minder hard gaan is wel goed. Want ze gaan best hard als je een bocht maakt, door het uitzwaaien van de arm, voor je gevoel tenminste. 

De Groeten,

----------


## DidierB

De weinige keren dat ik in een hoogtewerker zit (en dan meestal type upright) maak ik me vast aan het bakje zodat die klote haak uit de weg is en wanneer ik boven ben maak ik me boven vast ook al kom ik niet uit het bakje uit.

En dus ja ik ben al ooit vergeten me boven los te maken wanneer ik het bakje liet zakken: voor iedereen heel grappig, behalve voor mij...


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## ralph

In cherry-picker save ik me echt wel! 
Keer op een parkeerterrein een hobbel genomen....kwam los in het bakkie[:I]

en dat het onhandig werkt...kwestie van gewenning...weet nog goed dat ik erg moest wennen aan die lompe veiligheidsschoenen en werken met een helm op...tis een kwestie van jezelf aanwennen, ik flikker liever een tuigje weg omdat het zijn diensten heeft bewezen dan dat ik mensen te vroeg op koffie met cake trakteer!

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door elmer_
> 
> Maar waar staat dat je een harnas in een hoogwerker moet aanhebben?



dat staat in de meeste gebruikershandleidingen die bij de hoogwerker is geleverd. meestal met een stikker of een kokertje dat meestal onder je besturing zit. Nu heb ik vanmorgen met de hoogwerkers van de studio,s in Hilversum gewerkt en daar staat op dat het gebruik van valbeveiliging in de hoogwerker de veiligheid vergroot. dus ze zeggen niet dat het moet.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door par-av.nl_
> 
> Mag je eigenlijk wel rijden als het bakje op hoogte is? Bij de meeste cherrypickers gaat ie op een bepaalde hoogte wel minder hard....



zo,n 5 jaar geleden huurde je geen hoogwerker die niet op hoogte kon rijden. het laatste jaar is er volgens mij een wet gekomen die dit verbied, want ik kom nu geen hoogwerker meer tegen die dit kan. moet altijd helemaal naar beneden. tevens zijn de bewegingen ook langzamer. nu heb ik de laatste tijd veel in verschillende hoogwerkers gestaan en is dit me opgevallen. zal het eens opzoeken.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DidierB_
> 
> De weinige keren dat ik in een hoogtewerker zit (en dan meestal type upright) maak ik me vast aan het bakje zodat die klote haak uit de weg is en *wanneer ik boven ben maak ik me boven vast* ook al kom ik niet uit het bakje uit.



Ja dit lijkt mij de beste manier, 
Rest mij nog de vraag: weet iemand een goede reden waarom je jezelf niet vast wilt zetten aan de hoogwerker. 
Ik denk, dat het goed is voor de schokkende bewegingen die je kan krijgen bij bedienen en het rijden over oneven terein,om jezelf vast te zetten. maar hierop kan je zijn bedacht en je goed vasthouden moet meestal toch wel. daarintegen je niet vastzetten, en de hoogwerker zou een keer Falen of wegzakken en kantelen, dan kan je beter niet aan het bakje vastzitten. dan is de overlevingskans groter.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jeroen de Goei_
> zo,n 5 jaar geleden huurde je geen hoogwerker die niet op hoogte kon rijden. het laatste jaar is er volgens mij een wet gekomen die dit verbied, want ik kom nu geen hoogwerker meer tegen die dit kan.



Op een Alp zit ook zoiets...

Je kan alleen omhoog als alle poten helemaal op de grond vaststaan. Naar beneden kan wel zonder poten, voor in het geval van nood.  :Wink:

----------


## DidierB

Hmmz, Alp of Genie hebben een hoogwerker die kan rijden met het bakje boven, elektrisch bediend vanuit het bakje. Heb er al eens zo eentje zien rondtuffen bij VTM. Lijkt me in sommige gevallen verdomd handig.


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## DJ.T

Als je net niet bij een lamp kan ga je soms toch over de rand hangen, anders moet eerst dat ding weer naar beneden, paar centimeter verplaatsen en weer omhoog.
Doordat je dus gaat hangen en denkt: ik kan er net wel of niet bij kan dit erg gevaarlijke situaties opleveren.
Als je gewoon in een vlakke zaal staat zie ik het probleem niet van rondrijden op hoogte, buiten of op een hobbelige vloer wordt het een ander verhaal.

----------


## DidierB

Wel dan help ik je wel even op weg: je zit boven in je bakje, laten we zeggen op 7m hoogte, en je wordt voortgeduwd door je enthousiaste collega's beneden. Je bent aan het focussen, dan steken heel veel mensen de outriggers niet in, op een donker podium. Plots rijd je tegen een kabel die op grond loopt, nota bene de stroomkabel van de hoogwerker zelf. Niet genoeg om je te doen kantelen, maar het ding komt wel abrupt tot halt. Van de schok vlieg jij van de ene kant van het bakje naar de andere kant, waar toevallig ook nog een mac aanhangt die je daarnet vervangen hebt (waar dient martin anders voor). En deze schok brengt het hele ding zo aan het wiebelen dat het omvalt, inclusief mac en mannetje. Onmogelijk? Ik stel je wel eens voor als je tijd hebt...


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## DJ.T

Kan inderdaad zo maar gebeuren.
Dit is dan wel een hele vervelende samenloop van omstandigheden, maar je hebt wel gelijk.
Het is erg vervelend om telkens weer naar beneden te moeten om vervolgens een paar centimeter op te schuiven en weer omhoog te gaan, dit kost erg veel tijd.
Tijd gaat alleen niet boven veiligheid.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Onze Alp kan niet uit zichzelf rijden. Als er eenmaal iemand bovenzit gaat de kabel los aan de kant en verrijden je collega's je.

Die zien ook wel waar je wel en niet kan rijden, maar we hebben sowieso een klein regeltje dat het toneel vrijwel leeg blijft, totdat de Alp weer terug naar de backstage mag!

Verder is ons podium helemaal egaal en waterpas. Geen probleem dus!

----------


## rinus bakker

We verliezen het topic uit het oog: het aanlijnen van je gordel terwijl je in het bakje staat.
Dat er schaarliften, knik-arm-telescoop-, ruwterrein- en eenpersoon-hoogwerkers bestaan weten we allemaal,
dat al deze types kunnen omvallen weten we ook allemaal.
en 
dat we 'dingen doen' die tegen de gebruiksaanwijzingen zijn ontkennen we ook allemaal.

En dan nu de zin van het *verplichte aanlijnen* in het bakje in al die verschillende hoogwerkers, 
waarmee we allemaal toch netjes volgens de manuals te werk gaan....

Zijn die Genie of Alp-Lift eenpersoons telescoop hoogwerkers eigenlijk wel geschikt voor hun taak?
Wat is die taak? 
Is die ooit goed omschreven (programma van eisen?)
of is er ooit gewoon de goedkoopste mogelijke hoogwerker aangeschaft?
(of omdat iemand anders - de buurman? - ook zo'n ding had? 
=&gt; "beter dom nage-aapt dan zelf goed nagedacht")

En zou het gebruik van een manlift ook anders (= veiliger) kunnen, door bijvoorbeeld: 
- andere decorbouw-vormen?, 
- andere opbouwvolgordes? of 
- alleen maar gebruik maken van geautomatiseerd licht?

en dan graag niet alles door elkaar halen. 
Dat doen we zelf wel door de manuals kwijt te maken, 
en 
de ArbeidsInspectie wel door alle soorten hoogwerkers over één kam te scheren.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

ja, ik denk nu ook dat verplicht aanlijnen beter is. veiliger.
en als je boven bent, en je blijft daar een tijdje werken, dan jezelf vastmaken aan dat, als je er *zeker* van bent dat het sterk genoeg is.

----------


## jans

Ten eerste; Iemand die een hoogwerker bestuurd dient minimaal 18 jaar te zijn en te zijn geïnstrueerd. Het volgen van een cursus wordt aanbevolen maar is niet verplicht, het voldoet als je wordt voorgelicht, aan de hand van de handleiding, door een ervaren iemand ( die wel een cursus gevolgd heeft) of een veiligheidskundige.
Leg wel vast dat je onderricht bent.

Het wel of niet dragen van een veiligheidsgordel in een hoogwerker is afhankelijk van het type hoogwerker, hoewel verschillende veiligheidsdeskundigen hier nog geen eenduidige stelling in hebben genomen.
In een schaarhoogwerker is het niet verplicht een veiligheidsgordel te dragen. Een gordel dragen heeft, maar dat is een persoonlijke mening, alleen een toegevoegde waarde indien de vallijn vastgezet kan worden buiten de hoogwerker, bijvoorbeeld een daarvoor aangebracht koord.

In een knikhoogwerker is het ALTIJD verplicht een gordel te dragen. Ook als je met een dergelijke hoogwerker rijdt met de arm helemaal beneden. De reden is heel eenvoudig, de arm van een knikhoogwerker kan rare zwiepers maken als er tegen de hoogwerker gestoten wordt of als je ergens tegen aan rijdt.

Wat het rijden op hoogte betreft, als dit met een hoogwerker kan dan kan dit alleen op een langzame snelheid. De hoogwerker dient zo ontworpen te zijn dat deze de snelheid automatisch aanpast bij het bereiken van een bepaalde hoogte. De handleiding kan je hiervan op de hoogte brengen.

Wat de handleiding betreft, deze dient ten alle tijde bij de hoogwerker aanwezig te zijn. Mocht je een gehuurde hoogwerker krijgen zonder handleiding dan kun je van de verhuurder verwachten dat deze alsnog een handleiding komt brengen, of een andere hoogwerker.
Dit geld tevens voor de keuring, je bent zelf verandwoordelijk als je op een hoogwerker werkt die niet gekeurd is. Tevens dien je de hoogwerekr voor het betreden visueel te inspecteren; beschadigde bekabeling, defecte of lekke slangen, scheuren in de lasnaden van het bakje enz. enz.

Denk erom, je kunt de verandwwordelijkheid niet zomaar wegschuiven naar de verhuurder als jezelf je verandwoordelijkheden niet neemt.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jans_
> 1) .... het voldoet als je wordt voorgelicht, aan de hand van de handleiding, door een ervaren iemand ( die wel een cursus gevolgd heeft) of een veiligheidskundige. {....}
> 2) Het wel of niet dragen van een veiligheidsgordel in een hoogwerker is afhankelijk van het type hoogwerker, hoewel verschillende veiligheidsdeskundigen hier nog geen eenduidige stelling in hebben genomen.
> 3) Wat de handleiding betreft, deze dient ten alle tijde bij de hoogwerker aanwezig te zijn.



1)+2) I'll rest my case! Als de veiligheidskundigen het onderling al niet eens zijn, dan is er voor Jan L*l toch helemaal geen touw meer aan vast te knopen.

Btw - wat is een veiligheidskundige?
Ik heb in de loop der jaren van Arbodiensten als diverse onnozelen meegemaakt (zelfs klok kijken was voor een paar van hen al te moeilijk) en van anderen prachtige verhalen over gehoord - als het niet zo om te huilen zou zijn.
Maar 1 troost - die door overheid opgedrongen gedwongen winkelnering is Europees onderuit gehaald. En meteen vallen er ontslagen bij ArboNed, want de 'gegarandeerde inkomsten' zijn pleite. 
Van kwaliteit zullen die met overheidsgeld opgekalefaterde restanten van de GAK's enz. het niet hoeven te hebben. (Maar ik draaf weer bijna door....)

3) Wat die handleiding enz. betreft en de eigen verantwoordelijkheid als zelfstandig denkend en funktionerend mens = helemaal mee eens!

----------


## jans

Rinus,

Een voorbeeld. Een collega en ik hebben beide een cursus veiligheids keuring steigers gedaan. Daarnaast heb ik nog een hoogwerker certificaat.

Mijn collega gaf een toolbox meeting, voor degene die hier niet bekend mee zijn een maandelijks praatje over verschillende onderwerpen van veilig werken, en besprak de onzin van het dragen van een harnasgordel in een hoogwerker. Dit waas niet nodig volgens de instructeur die hem onderricht had. Op mijn vraag of hij hier alle hoogwerkers bedoelde was zijn  andwoord JA.
Nu heb ik geleerd dat in een knikhoogwerker het dragen van een gordel altijd moet.
We hebben dit direct voorgelegd aan onze veiligheids kundige, personen die aangewezen zijn om anderen te instrueren en te corrigeren omtrent vieligheid en ook verbeteringen aan te dragen en daarvoor onderricht zijn, en als ik het andwoord heb laat ik het weten.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi jans,
ik kan meegaan in de strekking van jouw verhaal 
- en daarbij meteen vertellen dat ik nog regelmatig mensen zie staan op de knieregel van eenpersoons-manlift of knikarmhoogwerker.
Maar mijn bedenking was ten aanzien van het kennisniveau en de competentie van sommige veiligheidskundigen..
Wie certificeert en (herkeurt) hen dan weer?
Ik weet één verhaal over een Arbodienstman die de RIE van een theater kwam keuren. 
Daar was hij een middag mee bezig... maar in 10 minuten was hij klaar in de bruggen boven zaal en toneel ook wat betreft hijsveiligheid - en er was juist daar aardig wat op aan te merken, en de hoop van de toneelmeester was dat hij daar veel over zou opmerken om budget-aanvragen naar de zakelijk leider te ondersteunen.
Maar wel een 'hoor-college' van een anderhalf uur over alle verfsoorten in het schildershok: de 
'veiligheidsdeskundige' bleek een chemicus met oogkleppen, tunnelvisie en hoogtevrees.
En daarop vestigen we onze hoop op verbeteringen en ze zijn niet aansprakelijk voor duidelijke stommiteiten.

Russia revisited.

----------


## jans

Heb antwoord,

Het dragen van een veiligheidsgordel is in alle knikhoogwerkers verplicht om de eenvoudige reden dat een dergelijke hoogwerker rare zwiepers maakt als je ergens tegen aan rijdt of aangereden wordt waardoor je er gemakkelijk uitgeslingerd wordt. Ook schijnt het nog al eens voor te komen dat een knik hoogwerker storingen heeft aan het hydraulische systheem waardoor het bakje waar je in zit plotseling naar beneden kantelt met de denkbare gevolgen van dien.

In een schaar hoogwerker is het dragen van een veiligheidsgordel niet verplicht.

Een gordel is er dus niet voor om de gevolgen tegen te gaan wanneer een hoogwerker omvalt want dit heeft geen enkele zin. Je zou zelfs kunnen bedenken dat het gevaarlijk is maar dan draaf ik door.

Persoonlijk draag ik op hoogte, in een schaar hoogwerker, wel een gordel en bevestig deze aan een constructie of iets dergelijks want ik hang liever een poos op hoogte aan een harnasgordel dan dat ik 6 meter naar beneden pleur.

----------


## rinus bakker

En nu de eenpersoons telescoophoogwerker? 
Want dat is volgens mij zo ongeveer voor 80% van de mensen hier het ding waar ze vaak me werken.
En waarover "de deskundigen" dan fijn kunnen zagen.

----------


## jans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> En nu de eenpersoons telescoophoogwerker? 
> Want dat is volgens mij zo ongeveer voor 80% van de mensen hier het ding waar ze vaak me werken.
> En waarover "de deskundigen" dan fijn kunnen zagen.



[8D]Als ik de beredenering van onze veiligheidskundige volg dan is het criterium dat je eruit geslingerd kunt worden. Een telescoop hoogwerker is een cilinder, hydraulisch, welke een horizontale beweging omhoog maakt. Indien, en dit is volgens mij ook niet zo, er geen beweegbare bak aan zit dan kun jer er mits je je aan de voorschriften van de fabrikant houd :Wink: , dus niet op de reling gaan staan omdat je er dan nog net bij kan,  niet uitvallen. Je hoeft dan geen gordel te dragen.[^] 

Wij gebruiken dergelijke hoogwerkers niet, maar ik wil de beste man wel even om zijn mening vragen, met onderbouwing uiteraard.[^]

_Op verzoek van mijn zoontje enkele smilies, gezichtjes, toegevoegd, ja je kunt er niet vroeg genoeg bij zijn._

----------


## Diedel

maar wat is nou echt aantoonbaar het veiligst als ik met mijn alpliftje 13(staat garant voor ongeluk :Smile: ) meter omhoog ga om een ketting van een takel in te hangen. Wel of niet een Harnas en wel of niet aan het bakje vast en wel of niet aan de zojuist ingehangen balkenklem vasthaken, of was ik er al uit gevallen omdat ik te ver met dat ding voorover leunde en niet vast zat aan de genie die mij anders, ondanks de gekke zwieper, in de lucht had gehouden waarna mijn collega's mij konden laten zakken....

Oftewel: er zal hier toch wel een keer een aantal testen mee zij  uitgevoerd, op z'n minst door de fabrikant? Wat blijkt daaruit? Wat zijn die resultaten? Dat zou ik graag horen van iemand. Want ik voel me niet veilig als ik aan de genie vast zit, als die omkeilt ga ik mee, maar gaat die wel om, als alle pootjes etc etc etc etc.....

Groeten,

Diederik!

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

o ja, en als je boven bent met een hoogwerker, niet EN aan de hoogwerker vastmaken EN aan het dak.

----------


## Jugfire

als jij het op die hoogte ervaart als eng dan zou ik zelf er voor kiezen om wel een tuigje aan te doen.
Het vergroot immers jou gevoel van veilig en dat is waar het om gaat, jou veiligheid.
Daarbij natuurlijk wel rekening houden met de wijze waarop je jezelf aanslaat aan het dak.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:[i]Geplaatst door Diedel
> of was ik er al uit gevallen omdat ik te ver met dat ding voorover leunde en niet vast zat aan de genie die mij anders, ondanks de gekke zwieper, in de lucht had gehouden waarna mijn collega's mij konden laten zakken....
> 
> Oftewel: er zal hier toch wel een keer een aantal testen mee zij  uitgevoerd, op z'n minst door de fabrikant? Wat blijkt daaruit? Wat zijn die resultaten? Dat zou ik graag horen van iemand. Want ik voel me niet veilig als ik aan de genie vast zit, als die omkeilt ga ik mee, maar gaat die wel om, als alle pootjes etc etc etc etc.....
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Diederik!



He diederik, maak ik hieruit op dat je er uit bent gevallen? wat betreft die eenpersoons alpliftjes,
Als je op een vlakke vloer staat met de stempels uit dan kan je op 12 meter hoogte werken zonder om te vallen. 
waar ik me hier altijd meer zorgen om maak is of het uitschuifprofiel waar je bakkie aan vastzit sterk genoeg is.
als je een ketting ophijst heb je dynamische krachten, en als je een gat moet boren in de muur op 12 meter hoogte heb je zijwaartse krachten. En de beweging boven op 12 meter die is toch al gauw een halve meter. Toch eens leuk om aan de firma Alp te vragen. 
effe mailen

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jugfire_
> 
> als jij het op die hoogte ervaart als eng dan zou ik zelf er voor kiezen om wel een tuigje aan te doen.
> Het vergroot immers jou gevoel van veilig en dat is waar het om gaat, jou veiligheid.
> Daarbij natuurlijk wel rekening houden met de wijze waarop je jezelf aanslaat aan het dak.



Het gaat hier niet om Eng. het gaat hier over de maximale veiligheid die je kan halen bij werken op hoogte. De vraag was: heeft een tuigje in (alle soorten) hoogwerkers nut. de discusie die hier over gegaan is (in dit topic) wijst uit van wel.

(als je helemaal boven bent, en je gaat je hoogwerker uit, je kruipt in een donker dakspantengrot, en je kruipt en kruipt, en dan INEENS staat Corrie Konings voor je. dat is eng)

Misschien een nieuw topic
Een/twee persoons Alpliften. 

Wat voor een tape moet je gebruiken om de veiligheidspennen omhoog te houden, zodat je de stempels er niet in hoeft te doen?

----------


## G-LiTe

Jeroen,

Nix tape, gewoon een overbrugging in het electrisch circuit [} :Smile: ]

G-LiTe

----------


## William

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DidierB_
> 
> Hmmz, Alp of Genie hebben een hoogwerker die kan rijden met het bakje boven, elektrisch bediend vanuit het bakje. Heb er al eens zo eentje zien rondtuffen bij VTM. Lijkt me in sommige gevallen verdomd handig.
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Beghin Didier
> Ampli bvba



Genie Runabout, gebruik ik zelf ook veel in theater. 3 versnellingen, alle bewegingen door middel van joystick. Op hoogte ook verijdbaar vanuit het bakje. Alleen kan je als je eenmaal de hoogte in bent niet in de 3e versnelling rijden, hij houdt dan automatisch de snelheid van de 1e versnelling aan.. Lijkt me ook wel logisch, anders gaat het zo wiebelen :Big Grin:

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door G-LiTe_
> 
> Jeroen,
> 
> Nix tape, gewoon een overbrugging in het electrisch circuit [}]
> 
> G-LiTe



Blijft de machine dan wel geaard?
raakt de machine daardoor beschadigt?
vind de eigenaar dit leuk?
heb je dan nog garantie op de machine?
of zijn die bijgeleverde stempels misschien nodig.
Ik ken wel gevallen waarbij de machine is omgevallen.
er zat een los plankje in de toneelvloer.
Alplift viel om. degene die er inzat brak alleen zijn voet.
stempels zaten er niet in, dus ook geen enkele aansprakelijkheid voor de fabrikant/leverancier/theater.
die liften waarbij je de stempels erin moet doen,omdat hij anders niet omhoog gaat, die zijn soms onhandig, als je in een hoek of tegen een muur moet werken. als je dan 1 of 2 stempels moet overbruggen, dan moet je gaan kloten. en als je omvalt, val je tegen de muur.
vond het vroeger wel stoer om de stempels er niet in te doen, en kom deze stoere mensen nog vaak tegen.

dat die sinterklaas nooit op zijn bek gaat op die daken.

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door G-LiTe_
> 
> Jeroen,
> 
> Nix tape, gewoon een overbrugging in het electrisch circuit [}]
> 
> G-LiTe



als je dat bij ons doet mag je naar huis....[:I]

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> als je dat bij ons doet mag je naar huis....[:I]



Als dat overal zo zou zijn leefden we nu in de ideale wereld, en 
- conradictio in terminis - :
waren er een hoop mensen plotseling werkeloos.

----------


## Diedel

He Jeroen,

citaat:
" He diederik, maak ik hieruit op dat je er uit bent gevallen? "

Nee, gelukkig is me dat nog nooit (nok nok nok) gebeurd en was van plan dat voorlopig zo te houden. 
En voor Jugfire: nee, ik ben zeker niet bang op hoogte, maar ik ben me wel erg bewust van de risico's en waar ik mee bezig ben. Een val van 12 meter hoogte kan met gemak dodelijk zijn dus kan het helemaal geen kwaad af en toe eens goed na te denken bij wat je doet (doen we altijd allemaal toch :-))

Vind het vraagstuk over de krachten die je door middel van bijvoorbeeld boren vanuit een bakje op de lift uitoefent wel interessant, al vermoed ik dat ALP en Genie en alle andere er wel eens over nagedacht hebben. Daarmee kom ik weer bij mijn oorspronkelijke vraag: wat is nou veiliger??? Aan het bakje, aan het dak of niet?
Ik begin inmiddels de indruk te krijgen dat het beste voor mij iig is om zelf de situatie te beoordelen en aan de hand daarvan maatregelen en actie (of niet) te ondernemen, want ik heb nog geen enkel eenduidig antwoord gezien op deze vraag. Zal maar eens naar ALP gaan bellen, kijken wat die kunnnen vertellen.

Groets,

Diederik!

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Diedel_
> 
> 
> 1--Vind het vraagstuk over de krachten die je door middel van bijvoorbeeld boren vanuit een bakje op de lift uitoefent wel interessant, al vermoed ik dat ALP en Genie en alle andere er wel eens over nagedacht hebben. Daarmee kom ik weer bij mijn oorspronkelijke vraag: wat is nou veiliger??? Aan het bakje, aan het dak of niet?



Ik stond laatst in een 2 persoons alplift op 13 meter te werken. 
Gaatje boren in de zijmuur. 
De persoon naast mij boorde het gat en ik stond er naast.
Ik kon met mijn hand tegendruk geven tegen het plafon.
Degene naast mij vond dit onzin.
Het is de buiging van die liften die hem sterk maakt op hoogte.
Als je er veel in een Alp of Genie lift staat, krijg je wel Feeling met die buiging. Net als het dragen van een tuigje. 

Ik zou Alp de vorige keer al benaderen. [:I]
Heb jij het al gedaan?

Jeroen

----------


## Diedel

He Jeroen,

euhm....[:I][:I][:I] neuh, ik heb ze ook nog niet echt aan de tand gevoeld of iets wat er maar op lijkt, helaas bestaat er ook nog het echte werk naast het forum  :Wink: . Maar wat niet is gaat komen, zal er vanavond een start mee maken, je gaat het horen!!

Groeten,
Diederik

----------


## Diedel

Hallo allen,

ik heb zoals beloofd wat navraag bij ALP gedaan (genie nog niet, komt nog.....) en hieronder de resultaten. Ik citeer hen letterlijk en vermeldt steeds eerst de vraag erbij die ik hen stelde. 

Vraag 1

"Wat is veiliger, met of zonder valbeveiliging in een hoogwerker, en kan die valbeveiliging dan het beste aan het dak van het pand danwel grid danwel balkenklem etc of aan de hoogwerker worden vastgemaakt?"

Voorop gesteld: In een ALP-hoogwerker is een veiligheidsgordel GEEN wettelijke verplichting.
Wij kunnen ons voorstellen dat interne huisregels een gebruik van dit middel een aan te bevelen optie is.
Voorkeur voor bevestiging is inderdad discutabel, maar onze voorkeursvolgorde zou zijn:
- Als een spantbalk in de buurt is op hoogte, gebruik deze. (wees zeker van de sterkte van deze balk)
- Als u niet buiten de kooi werkt, dan aan de kooi.
- Niet aangordelen

Vraag 2

"Als een persoon uit een hoogwerker valt met een goede valbeveiliging vastgemaakt aan de hoogwerker, kan deze dan omvallen danwel levensgevaarlijk beschadigen? "

Als een persoon buiten de kooi hangt met zijn werk, is het raadzaam om niet te gordelen.
Zolang de persoon altijd met de voeten op de kooibodem blijft kan er veel, maar er echt buitenhangen is apert af te raden.
Als die persoon zou komen te vallen neemt hij onherroepelijk de hoogwerker mee in zijn val en kunnen de gevolgen niet te overzien zijn.
De persoon in de kooi heeft meer kans op distribueren van energie als hij weg zou kunnen rollen van het apparaat weg.
Als je aangelijnd bent kan dit niet, en zou je energie op kunnen nemen van de hoogwerker en meer letsel krijgen dan normaal al het geval zou zijn.

Vraag 3

"Tot welke zijwaartse krachten kan een ALPlift belast worden bij het boren vanuit een alpliftbakje in bijvoorbeeld een betonnenmuur? "


Maximaal zijdelingse belasting is 200 N.

Vraag 4

"In hoeverre is een ALPlift er op berekend dat er an het bakje materiale worden gehesen?(bijvoorbeeld kettingen van een klimtakel)"

Wij gaan ervan uit dat een persoon en een bepaalde last aan materiaal geheven moet kunnen worden, enwel altijd tezamen.
Dit gewicht ligt meestal op de ca. 135 kg. 
Is de peroon licht dan kunt u meer materiaal meenemen.
Ook is raadzaam zoveel mogelijk binnen de kooiafmetingen te blijven.
Dit om gecontroleerd te blijven (de bediener heeft de controle)

Alvast een beetje commentaar van mijn kant:

- aangordelen nieuw werkwoord? maar duidelijk wat ze bedoelen.
- zijdelingse belasting, ervan uitgaande dat zij op decasus bij staand in het bakje reageren, dus e kracht op het bakje, is 200 N, das dus maar 20 kilo!!!!!!!
- ik heb hen vergeten te vragen of zij ooit testen hebben uitgevoerd, kan dat alsnog doen. Ze zijn er des al niet temin vrij duidelijk in: NIET aan het bakje vastmaken.

Wat stof tot discussie of duidelijkheid? Ik hoor het wel.

Groeten,

Diederik!

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Diedel_
> 
> 
> 1--- Niet aangordelen
> 
> 2-- De persoon in de kooi heeft meer kans op distribueren van energie als hij weg zou kunnen rollen van het apparaat weg.
> Als je aangelijnd bent kan dit niet, en zou je energie op kunnen nemen van de hoogwerker en meer letsel krijgen dan normaal al het geval zou zijn.
> 
> 3-- "Tot welke zijwaartse krachten kan een ALPlift belast worden bij het boren vanuit een alpliftbakje in bijvoorbeeld een betonnenmuur? "
> ...




1--Het enige wat ik kan bedenken is dat je een tuigje of gordel hebt aangetrokken.
De hopman zegt tegen zijn welpen: Jongens, zijn we aangegordeld?

2-- Hier ben ik het mee eens. Als je omvalt met een hoogwerker / alplift,
Dan zou het mogelijk kunnen zijn om:
je toch nog ergens aan vast te houden (dakspant/ theatertrek)
Of je kan nog een koprol maken bij de landing. De omschrijving die alp hierboven geeft is wel duidelijk.

3--Het ligt er ook aan hoe hoog je staat met je bakkie. Maar 200N is wel weinig.je kan een klein gaatje boren in een houten balk. 

4-- Testresultaten zijn leuk. Maar dat zullen niet zomaar vrijgeven.

Verder hebben we het nu specifiek over de eenpersoons alp lift.
Een gordel dragen in zo,n ding is niet nodig.
De railing is hoog, en er uitvallen vrijwel onmogelijk.
En buiten je bakje hangen in zo,n ding is stom.
Dat is vragen om problemen.

----------


## Diedel

dan is het nu tijd om ook genie en gunco en consorten maar eens aan te gaan spreken hoe dat met een kersenplukkers zit. Zal wellicht een ander antwoord worden.

Uitvallen uit een éénpersoonsalplift onmogelijk? in theorie, maar je kan er niet bij en gaat op de eerste reling staan...(idd, moet je niet doen en niet willen....)

buiten je bakje hangen wordt denk mee bedoeld er uit leunen, over de reling leunen. Nu weet ik toevallig dat het in da RAI verplichy wort om een harnas aan te trekken in dit soort liften en die aand e lift te bevestigen, dus... Er is nog ruimte voor discussie met zekere mensen.  :Smile: 

Prettige dagen allen, groeten,

Diederik!

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Diedel_
> ....buiten je bakje hangen wordt denk mee bedoeld er uit leunen, over de reling leunen. Nu weet ik toevallig dat het in da RAI verplicht wordt om een harnas aan te trekken in dit soort liften en die aan de lift te bevestigen, dus... Er is nog ruimte voor discussie met zekere mensen.



Hallo Diederik,
dat klinkt haast als een uitnodiging om in geval van zo'n 1-persoonsmanlift dat buiten het bakje hellen/hangen dan weer wel (oogluikend?) toe te staan.../ gedogen.../ of vergoeielijken.
En bij de 1-persoontelecoopliften is het grootste risico het omvallen van het hele kreng. 
Eruit geslingerd worden door rijden of wild zwaaien van de arm is nou eenmaal niet mogelijk, maar dat is bij de knikarm-hw's nu juist een groot bijkomend risico.
Hoewel als je op internet zoekt je ook bij de laatste groep regelmatig compleet omgevallen hoogwerkers vindt.  
Voorbeeld:
http://www.11alive.com/news/news_art...?storyid=56219

----------


## DidierB

Afgelopen donderdag is er bij ons een lesgever "cursus hoogwerker" komen geven. Ikzelf kon er niet bij aanwezig zijn, maar heb wel een collega laten informeren over het hele 'tuigje in hoogwerker'-verhaal.

Dit is wat de beste man erover te vertellen had:

Er is een zeer duidelijke wetgeving over, nl: volg de instructies in de handleiding. Indien er in de handleiding niets gespecifieerd staat moet je hiervan uitgaan:

In een schaar- of masthoogwerker nooit aan het bakje vastmaken vanwege het kantelgevaar.
In een cherrypicker en dergelijke: vastmaken aan het bakje.

Meer is er niet over verteld geweest, wat ik bijzonder spijtig vind want ik zit nog steeds met evenveel vragen en bedenkingen.


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik denk dat we (ook hier weer) een overdaad aan platwalsende regelgevers hebben, 
die zoals gewoonlijk zelf amper weten waarover ze praten - de bureaugeleerden dus!
Zoals gezegd - als de enige overweging zou zijn het kantelgevaar van de machine 
dan moeten die mannen hun statisteken maar eens nakijken 
(die ze natuurlijk niet hebben, want alles gaat het liefst in de doofpot).
En daarin zien hoe vaak ook de "zelfrijdende knikarm-telecoop-(diesel) hoogwerkers" 
om lazeren. 
Dan zou je daarin dus ook geen aangelijnde gordel moeten dragen, 
want zo'n "zwiep van een 20-40m kan je dan met een leuke koprol overleven"  :Wink: .

Ik zou zeggen:  gebruik in de eerste plaats je gezonde verstand,
read the f*cking manual, en hou je eraan.
en dan weet je ook wel wanneer je stomme en gevaarlijke dingen uithaalt.

----------


## van schijndel

Op dit onderwerp moest ik toch even reageren.
Mijn vader vertelde laatst het verhaal dat er op zijn voormalig werk (waar hij destijds kwaliteits en veiligheids manager was) in aanraking kwam met een arbeids ongeval, waarbij een fabrieksmedewerker 9 meter omlaag is gevallen omdat het hydraulisch pompsysteem van de hoogwerker defect raakte, toen deze bovenaan stond.

Deze arme man had zich vastgeketend met zijn tuigje aan de hoogwerker en kon hierdoor niet aan de val ontsnappen... Hij loopt nu nog steeds kreupel...

----------


## rinus bakker

Hebben we het over een verticaal in elkaar zakkende mast of een zijdelingse zwaai-val van 9m?
En raken we nu in dezelfde soort discussie als 
over die incidentele keer dat een veiligheidsgordel in een auto in je nadeel werkt 
om aan te voeren dat al die keren dat je erdoor geholpen zou zijn, toch op onzin berusten?

----------


## van schijndel

Ok you have a point 
Ik hou verstandelijk verder mijn mond maar dicht, wilde alleen maar een mogelijk argument aandragen, maar met de autogordel vergelijking maak je een goed overtuigingspunt.

----------


## jevehe

dag iedereen
hoewel het misschien wat laat is, wil ik toch proberen om deze discussie wat nieuw leven in te blazen.[^]
Laat ik mij eerst even voorstellen, want ik ben helemaal niet in jullie sector werkzaam. Als instructeur geef ik opleidingen in veiligheid rond het gebruik van oa heftrucks, rolbruggen(aanslagmateriaal) en hoogwerkers, deze laatste gebeurt steeds bij de klant. Aangezien ik altijd wil bijleren en ik deze discussie zeer interessant vond wil ik mijn steentje bijdragen.
Allereerst wil ik jullie er wel op wijzen dat ik mij baseer op de arbeidsreglementering die van toepassing is in België: het Arab en de Codex. Ik heb de laatste week al ondervonden dat vb in keuring, er grondige verschillen bestaan met de Arbo. 
Maar bon, laat ik al een eerste punt aanhalen nl de twijfel of de schaarlift al dan niet een hoogwerker is. Ja dus, ook de schaarlift is een hoogwerker. :Frown:  dus ook jullie genie.
Aangezien je vanaf een hoogte van 2m een valbescherming moet dragen doe je dat ook best want daar zijn goede redenen voor.
Een belangrijke misvatting bij gebruikers van hoogwerkers is: wat als mijn hoogwerker kantel?
Wel, dat is helemaal niet de bedoeling, dus als je correct met je toestel omgaat zal deze ook niet kantelen.
Als we dat vatten zal het ook gemakkelijker zijn om het harnas te gebruiken, en meestal wringt daar het schoentje. Je zou eens de mensen bezig moeten zien, die al jaren met hun hoogwerker werken maar hopeloos naar die kluwen aan hun voeten staan te kijken.[ :Embarrassment: )]
Zo, dit is al een begin. Graag wat reactie.
Waar kan ik meer te weten komen over de types hoogwerkers die jullie gebruiken?

groetjes

----------


## bafplus

de meeste aparaten worden gehuurd bij oa boels of borent
www.boels.nl
www.bo-rent.nl

ik heb meestal de ervaring dat dit of schaarhoogwerkers zijn, of kleine genie knikarmliften.

----------


## Gast1401081

Volgens mij zijn die dingen niet bedoeld om te rijden als ze omhoog staan, 
Ik heb er ooit s een paar veiligheden bij aan moeten bouwen, en een ervan was de rijd- en stuur-stop als het ding meer dan 2 meter hoog was uitgeschaard. 

Vanzelf werd die schakelaar op de bouw als eerste overbrugd, maar dat was al wel te voorzien....

----------


## jevehe

dat vind ik nu fantastisch [} :Smile: ] wist niet dat je die dingen kan overbruggen. We hebben het hier toch wel duidelijk over schaarliften?
Je kan onderscheid maken in 2 situaties: rijden en manoeuvreren.
Moet je een lange afstand afleggen tussen tussen twee punten doe dit best met het werkplatform op normale positie, beneden dus. Dit rijden gaat aan normale snelheid.(4 tot 5 km)
Van zodra je vb een leiding, een trek op hoogte wil controleren, dan lijkt het mij onzinnig dat ik telkens naar beneden zou moeten, 1 meter vooruitrijden, terug naar boven enzo. Je kan dus met je werkplatform op hoogte manoeuvreren. Omwille van de grotere risico's gaat dit uiteraard veel langzamer, stapsvoets. Dit kan met alle zelfrijdende hoogwerkers.( Dit is wel gevaarlijk van mij om dit zo te beweren, want er zijn zoveel uitzonderingen bij hoogwerkers.[:0]

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Hallo Jevehe,

oude onderwerpen mogen best weer boven tafel komen.
Ik heb zelf soms de neiging om mijn eigen onderwerpen weer boven aan te zetten.
maar allee,

Als je gaat rijden met een hoogwerker, (telescoop) dan moet je soms over kabelgoten, luikjes, of vloerbedekking heen.
Het lijkt mij dat als je wegzakt met een hoogwerker in zijn laagste stand, er alleen materiele schade is.
Als je op hoogte rijdt, dan kan je dus omvallen.
Nu ben ik wel blij als die dingen op hoogte kunnen rijden. Het scheelt soms een hoop tijd.

Meestal werk ik met hoogwerkers van doorbos of spreeuwenberg.
Telescoop/diesel, meestal eentje die tot een 23 meter gaat, maar natuurlijk ook andere. En er zijn vele type,s met verschillende nummers.

Opleidingen in Nederland kosten veel geld.
En bij een onderzoek dat is gehouden bij de Argh, komt het er al snel op neer dat hoogwerkeropleidingen weinig inhoudelijk zijn. Maar iedereen in die branche wil graag een cursus geven.
In Nederland kan je een hoogwerkercertificaat krijgen als je een 1 dagopleiding doet.
De meeste mensen in onze branche kunnen beter een hoogwerker besturen dan rambo.
Nu zegt men dat als je een certificaat hebt, je beter gedekt qua verzekering voor als je iets stuk maakt.
Nu is er laatst door zo een rambo (2ramboos) iets stuk gemaakt.
Nu zegt de verzekeringmaatschapij dat de verzekering van het hoogwerkerbedrijf de schade moet betalen want dat zit in bij de rijtuigenverzekering van de hoogwerker.

Nou, en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan met al mijn vragen.


Groet
jeroen

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Nu is er een hal bij de Docklands Amsterdam die heeft zijn eigen hoogwerker. Het enige wat ik tot nu toe weet van dat apparaat is dat hij een keer gereviseerd is, maar door wie, en wanneer er een keer een keuring is geweest?
En de halbeheerder biedt hem wel aan zijn klanten aan.
Nu moet ik de hele tijd discussie aangaan met mijn klanten dat ze toch een hoogwerker moeten gaan huren.
Nu wil ik best een risico nemen hier en daar, maar hier heb ik toch mijn twijfels.
Weet iemand meer over deze machine?

----------


## bafplus

kzal de volgende keer als ik daar ben eens ff kijken naar dat ding.
of foto's mag ook, dan ook graag eentje van het typeplaatje  :Wink:

----------


## jevehe

Dag Jeroen,
er is altijd veel onduidelijkheid en discussie over het harnas. Het punt is nl. dat het harnas niets te maken heeft met het risico van omkantelen. Als je kantelt op 20 meter hoog, met of zonder harnas: t'zal niet veel uitmaken...
Er vanuit gaande dat het niet de bedoeling is om te kantelen, waarom hebben we dat harnas nodig? Wel juist om te zorgen dat je binnen het werkplatform blijf. Net zoals de gordel moet zorgen dat je niet uit de auto geslingerd wordt. Wetende dat 1 op de 2 Belgen geen autogordel draagt :Frown: 
Aangezien de hoogwerker ontworpen is om op hoogte werken uit te voeren zonder deze te verlaten ( dit is verboden omdat het gevaarlijk is) is het zeker ook niet de bedoeling om jezelf ergens aan te klikken aan een constructie buiten de hoogwerker. Ik krijg dan van die visioenen van armen die boven bengelen en romp en benen die beneden naast de hoogwerker liggen[} :Smile: ]
Dus: de hoogwerker gaat niet kantelen en je zal al wel gemerkt hebben dat vele constucteurs aan de middelste leuning een ring of dergelijke voorzien: om jezelf aan te klikken.
Over je verhaal van de Docklands: voor ik begin doe ik eerst een controle van het toestel. Ik wil tenslotte weten of deze in orde is voor ik mijn leven in handen van een cursist leg.

----------


## jevehe

Nog iets vergeten Joeri
ik had eerst geen zin om te reageren op jouw opmerkingen ivm opleidingen grotendeels omdat ik jouw ervaring kan bijtreden maar toch ook omdat ik geen zin heb om het zwarte schaap, zondebok van de familie te spelen. :Smile: 
Ik kan alleen maar voor mezelf spreken.

----------


## jans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jans_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door jevehe_
> ...

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

hallo Jeremy,
Je uitleg en verhalen zijn erg duidelijk en helder.
Je geeft in 1 klap antwoord op alle vragen.
Riggers staan geregeld in die machines en het gaat eigenlijk nooit fout.
Het nut van het dragen van een harnas is me wel duidelijk geworden.

Het is zeker niet de bedoeling om je de zondebok te laten zijn, dus zeg gewoon wat je wilt of niet wilt.
er komen bij mij nu vragen naar boven zoals:
Hoe komt het dat de hoogwerker niet in vrije val naar beneden kan vallen als er bijvoorbeeld een olieslang breekt.
Misschien moet ik toch maar eens een hoogwerkercursus gaan doen.[:I][:I][:I]

----------


## rinus bakker

Of maar eerst een de Macine Richtlijn lezen?

----------


## jevehe

dag Jeroen,
zoals Rinus laat doorschemeren zal je inderdaad in de machinerichtlijn terugvinden dat alle toestellen die via hydrauliek werken, dus ook de heftruck, verreiker, autolaadkraan ed, een beveiliging tegen het wegvallen van druk moeten hebben: nl een leidingbreukbeveiliging. Ik garandeer je geen zachte landing maar een kninarm zal niet plots naar beneden donderen. In dergelijk situatie heb ik dan toch liever mijn harnas aan de kooi vastgegespt.

----------


## bafplus

wat de meeste ook vergeten is dat het niet alleen om je eigen veiligheid gaat.
als jij rare toeren uit gaat halen op een hoogwerker dan gaat het ineens niet meer over de veiligheid van jezelf, maar ook van de mensen op de werkvloer.

----------


## jevehe

hoe lossen jullie dat op met een podium dat schuin oploopt en je moet in de hoogte werken?

Een 2de vraagje: hoeveel puntbelasting (om in jullie terminologie te blijven :Wink:  )kan een houten vloer aan? Een hoogwerker weegt al snel zo'n 1000kg/ 4 wielen.

----------


## bafplus

ik los dat meestal op door de hoogwerker op een paar platen te laten rijden, zo vergroot je de verdeling enigzins over een groter vlak.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jevehe_
> 
> hoe lossen jullie dat op met een podium dat schuin oploopt en je moet in de hoogte werken?
> 
> Een 2de vraagje: hoeveel puntbelasting (om in jullie terminologie te blijven )kan een houten vloer aan? Een hoogwerker weegt al snel zo'n 1000kg/ 4 wielen.



"een" hoogwerker bestaat niet.
Dat loopt van 

-&gt; eenpersoons-telescoophoogwerker via
-&gt; compacte schaarliften en 
-&gt; zwaarlast schaarliften en 
-&gt; electrische knikarm telescoophoogwerker op een aanhanger en
-&gt; ruwterrein rupsband hoogwerkers en 
-&gt; groot-bereik diesel telescoop hoogwerkers tot
-&gt; mobiele kranen met een jib en een werkbak op 150m hoogte,
en alles wat daar tussen zit,

en de gewichten daarvan varieren tussen 300 en 90.000 kg. 
Kun je wat specifieker zijn?

----------


## jevehe

Dag Rinus
zoals je zelf aangeeft is er een heel breed gamma van hoogwerkers. Niettemin zal het gewicht hiervan, op een houten vloer, al een grote beperking inhouden. Voor binnenwerk kan een dieselmotor dan weer liever niet gebruikt worden,enz. Zo zullen er waarschijnlijk nog elementen (schuin podium)zijn waardoor de mogelijkheden kleiner worden. Is er een type hoogwerker dat algemeen populair is in theater ea?

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jevehe_
>  Is er een type hoogwerker dat algemeen populair is in theater ea?



Daarop is het antwoord in 95% van de gevallen: 
het goedkoopste type!

----------


## jevehe

ben in andere artikels een paar maal de naam Genie en Alp-Lift tegengekomen. Ik veronderstel dat het gaat om hoogwerkers van het merk GENIE/ALPLIFT, klopt dit?

----------


## rinus bakker

Wrong.
Genie is een merk/fabrikant, dat ooit een patent had op een systeem voor 1 persoon telescoop hoogwerkers
en 
Alpas en Alp-Lift zijn andere fabrikanten/merken, 
die ook zoiets zijn gaan maken toen ze, ofwel een licentie kochten, ofwel het patent verlopen was.
Maar er zijn vast nog wel meer merken die eenpersoon-telescoop-hoogwerkers maken.
En inmiddels is die markt ook qua typen een stuk uitgebreider dan vroeger, 
met destijds 1 basis-type, dat verkrijgbar was in drie werkhoogtes.
nu zijn er talloze varianten in ballastgewicht/stempelgrootte/aandrijving/werkhoogte enz enz.

----------


## jevehe

dank je Rinus
wou zeker weten dat beide toestellen hoogwerkers zijn omdat ik een vraag op een ander forum niet kon vatten ivm hijsen met behulp van Genie/Alplift.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hijsen zal met geen van beide kunnen,
het zijn per definitie hefwerktuigen!

----------


## jevehe

Ok, daar wou ik naartoe komen. :Wink:  Heb daarom ook maar de websites van Genie en Alplift bezocht.
Indien we aannemen dat de Alplift waarvan sprake in het andere forum ook een hoogwerker is ( en geen lift voor goederen) dan begrijp ik die situatie helemaal niet omdat het dan om 2 hoogwerkers gaat die men zou willen gebruikt hebben om *[u]materiaal </u>*te hijsen/heffen.
De hoogwerker daarentegen mag enkel gebruikt worden om personen te heffen( ARAB 267.2.3)
Vanuit werk standpunt van de ARBO zou dit toegelaten zijn? Maw hoe omschrijft de ARBO een hoogwerker?

----------


## jans

Genie liften worden gebruikt om te heffen. Bijvoorbeeld in de installatietechniek, op hhogte bregen van luchtkanalen. Ik heb ze in de licht branche ook wel eens gezien om trussen te heffen.
Genie maakt dus meer dan alleen "hoogwerkers".

----------


## jevehe

Dank je jans, heb daarjuist een paar fiches van Genie tegengekomen maar alleen van hoogwerkers. Wist niet dat zij ook liften hebben. Weten we ook alweer.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Volgens mij is hier verwarring tussen de een 1 persoon telescoophoogwerker en de materiaallift.
alle 2 volgens hetzelfde principe, alleen is de ene elektrische en voor personen,
en de ander handbediend en alleen voor materiaal

----------


## rinus bakker

Deze heb ik van de site van Arbopodium geplukt:

In september 2004 nam ArboPodium een artikel over van Han Knegt, Veiligheidskundige bij Aboma+Keboma in Ede. 
In dat artikel ging hij in op het feit dat een werkgever een boete kreeg van de Arbeidsinspectie omdat zijn werknemer in een hoogwerker aan het werk was zonder het gebruik van een veiligheidsgordel. 
Han Knegt komt tot de conclusie dat dit op zijn minst discutabel is. 
In een tweede artikel gaat hij nogmaals in op de materie.
_
"De boete-aanzegging voor het niet dragen van een veiligheidsgordel in een hoogwerker is inmiddels ingetrokken, maar ik ben over het artikel daarover behoorlijk op de vingers getikt. Met de strekking dat aanlijnen in een hoogwerker vaak heel verstandig is. Ik trek dat niet in twijfel, maar het blijft vreemd. Ik zal uitleggen waarom.
Een hoogwerker is in de regel voorzien van een werkbak met 1,10 m hoog leuningwerk. Dit voldoet ruimschoots aan de eisen die het Arbobesluit stelt om valgevaar vanaf een werkbordes te voorkomen, zonder gebruik te hoeven maken van een veiligheidsgordel (art.3.16).

De basis van arbowetgeving voor machines is de Machinerichtlijn. 
Deze zegt in Bijlage 1 Fundamentele veiligheids- en gezondheidseisen (in het algemene gedeelte), dat machinedelen waarop zich personen moeten kunnen verplaatsen of bevinden, zodanig moeten zijn ontworpen en uitgevoerd dat deze personen er niet af of uit kunnen vallen (art. 1.5.1.5 Gevaar van vallen). 
Dat is duidelijke taal: aanpak aan de bron en de oplossing niet zoeken in persoonlijke valbeveiliging. 
Maar verderop in de richtlijn, in een meer specifieke paragraaf over het voorkomen van bijzondere risicos bij het heffen of verplaatsen van personen, wordt dit standpunt ontkracht met de bepaling: Indien de maatregelen van art. 1.5.1.5 onvoldoende zijn, moeten de dragers zijn uitgerust met voldoende bevestigingspunten om persoonlijke beschermingsmiddelen tegen vallen te bevestigen (art. 6.3.1 Gevaar voor uit de drager vallen van personen). 
Dit lijkt een vrijbrief voor de fabrikant van een hoogwerker om in zijn ontwerp al op voorhand uit te gaan van het gebruik van een veiligheidsgordel, dus van een lager niveau van intrinsieke machineveiligheid.

Geharmoniseerd
Opvallend is, dat NEN-EN 280, de geharmoniseerde Europese norm voor hoogwerkers, met geen woord rept over de noodzaak om in de werkbak een veiligheidsgordel te gebruiken. 
Deze norm schrijft dus ook geen bevestigingspunten voor. 
Een hoogwerker die overeenkomstig NEN-EN 280 is geproduceerd wordt geacht te voldoen aan de fundamentele veiligheidseisen van de Machinerichtlijn. 
Dus kennelijk gaat NEN-EN 280 ervan uit dat een volgens deze norm geproduceerde hoogwerker zodanig is ontworpen en uitgevoerd, dat personen bij normaal gebruik redelijkerwijs niet uit de werkbak kunnen vallen. 
En daarom behoeft er niet te worden teruggevallen op de eerdergenoemde persoonlijke valbeveiliging.
Is de CE-markering ten onrechte aangebracht? 
In dit licht bezien is het op zijn zachtst gezegd vreemd, dat de gebruikershandleidingen van hoogwerkers bijna zonder uitzondering het gebruik van een veiligheidsgordel voorschrijven, terwijl de argumentatie hiervoor in de handleidingen ontbreekt. 
Moeten dan toch vraagtekens worden gezet bij de technische invulling van producenten aan die zogenaamd fundamentele veiligheidseisen? 
Dat zou betekenen dat dergelijke hoogwerkers dan ten onrechte zijn voorzien van een CE-markering.

Ligt hier een taak voor de Arbeidsinspectie? 
Maar we moeten ook door, dus Aboma+Keboma adviseert om in de volgende situaties een veiligheidsgordel te gebruiken:
- bij rijden met de werkbak op hoogte;
- bij hoogwerkertypes waarbij de werkbak als gevolg van zijn constructie tijdens de vlucht bloot staat aan hoge versnellingen en/of vertragingen;
- bij gebruik van zwaar gereedschap (bijv. een motorkettingzaag) en/of andere fysiek belastende werkzaamheden waarbij het bovenlichaam zich buiten het leuningwerk kan bevinden."_

Han Knegt
Veiligheidskundige bij Aboma+Kebo

----------


## jevehe

een heel interessant en tendentieus artikel.
Om zijn eigen woorden aan te halen: ..."uitgevoerd, dat personen bij [u]*normaal* </u>gebruik redelijkerwijs niet uit de werkbak kunnen vallen." En dit zegt al genoeg... ha, normaal gebruik. Laat de straffe verhalen maar komen.

Ik vind het nogal gewaagd voor een veiligheidsdeskundige om slechts 3 situaties voor te leggen waar hij het harnas aanbeveelt. Hij neemt hierbij wel een zware verantwoordelijkheid op zich...  

Waarom de gebruikershandleidingen van Maes, Genie enz geen argumentatie opsommen voor het gebruik van een valbescherming: zij verkopen hoogwerkers, geen valbescherming. Het zou mogen, maar zij moeten de job niet van een ander doen.

Ik zie de situatie zo voor mij: een man heeft de mastdelen van zijn zelfrijdende hoogwerker uitgeschoven, wilt 2 meter vooruit "rijden" maar zegt dan :" ok maar eerst even aanklikken." [^]
Laten we even realistisch blijven.

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar laten we dan voortaan ook iedereen zich aangorden in de loopbruggen van de ArenA of de Gelredome?
Ook daar kun je abnormaal lopen... 
En gaan we voortaan toch maar "vliegtuigwerende" flats in de Bijlmer bouwen,
of persoenentreinen uitrusten met veiligheidsgordels en airbags... 
Je weet het maar nooit.
Is die man van Aboma/Keboma nou onverantwoord bezig of zijn dat de gebruikers die tegen wil en dank altijd weer stommiteiten uithalen en tegen beter weten in de risico's opzoeken.
De dood dreigt altijd en overal als je het maar wilt zien...
maar hoe reeel is het dan nog om in een auto of op de fiets te stappen. 
Want bij abnormaal weggebruik van een vrachtwagenschauffeur overleef je dat gedrag ook niet.
Doe geen alkohol meer in een fles, want er is altijd wel een alholist te vinden die dat zal misbruiken.
Ik wordt een beetje moe van dit fatalistische geredeneer.
Dit is het soort realisme van "blijf nou maar van die hoogwerker af, dan kan er ook niks met je misgaan".
De oorspronkleijke vraag was of het verplicht is om je in elk type hoogwerker te moeten aangorden.

----------


## ralph

Als ik de redenring volg van de Aboma/Keboma dan mag ik voortaan alleen nog maar over straat wandelen met een helm op, stel je toch eens voor dat ik onverantwoord hard met mijn hoofd op de stoep knal...

Blijft een beetje en vaag verhaal over wanneer je nu een harnas aan moet:
Kettingzaag is een duidelijke zware last.
Een 1 tons verlinde is echter net zo zwaar...zeker met 12 meter ketting en haak....Juist die haak moet ik meestal me naar boven nemen[:I]
of naar boven trekken...

Als ik op hoogte een movinghead omwissel omdat er weer eens eentje niet werkt...lijkt mij een zware last...en meestal staat bakkie der niet lekker onder!

Toch neem ik bij al deze handelingen *zelf* de beslissing dat ik niet met een harnas aan het bakkie gezekerd wens te zitten.

De zekering hinderd mij meer dan de veiligheid die ik ermee win.
In dit geval neem ik dus bewust het extra risico.

Rijden in een cherry picker...voel ik me wel veiliger met een harnas om en gezekerd aan de bak. Dingen willen nog wel eens een flink eind zwiepen en harnas heb ik toch om omdat ik soms moet overstappen in het spant...in dit geval haak ik dus mezelf vast aan de reling.

Moet een keuringsinstantie mij vertellen hoe ik mn kont af moet vegen?
De middelen moeten voorhanden zijn, de gebruiker moet vakbekwaam zijn (de manual lezen en begrijpen)
maar waarom moeten we elkaar gaan betuttelen?

De hele dag zijn we bezig met het aangaan van een gecalculeerd risico (mooiste omschrijving voor "riggen")

----------


## Sandra

Ik heb serieus een rijbewijs moeten halen voor het werken met een hoogwerker. Dit is inmiddels zo'n 2 jaar geleden. Daar is mij geleerd dat het wel gewenst, maar NIET verplicht is om een harnas te dragen. En dat ALS je het draagt deze vast moet zitten aan de hoogwerker zelf, en niet aan iets daarbuiten. 

Ik heb dit rijbewijs moeten halen omdat ik een hoogwerker gebruik in de arbeidssfeer, niet voor privégebruik. Beetje vreemd verhaal: als je hem voor je werk gebruikt moet je voor de verzekering blijkbaar een rijbewijs halen. Op het moment dat je hem gebruikt om thuis je ramen op de zoveelste verdieping eens te schilderen (noem maar een zijstraat) mag dat volledig zonder rijbewijs of wat dan ook. Maar in de werksfeer bleek het kennelijk wel noodzakelijk te zijn voor de verzekering! 

Hoop dat ik iets toegevoegd heb, aangezien ik eerlijk gezegd alleen de eerste en de laatste pagina gelezen heb. Zo niet, dan mijn excuses!

Groetjes,

San.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

De oorspronkelijke vraag was of het veiliger is om een je aan te gordelen in een hoogwerker.
Nou is het mij inmiddels duidelijk geworden door de reacties hier dat het veiliger is. Het is veiliger zolang je in je bakje blijft staan. Maar dit is een riggingforum, en riggers blijven niet altijd in hun bakje staan. Die gaan er juist uit.

Maar om weer even terug te komen op de vraag, heb ik mij de laatste maanden aangegordeld in een hoogwerker.
Dit is soms een beetje onhandig, omdat je soms in de war raakt met het materiaal waarmee je moet werken. (Staalkabels of touwen).
Dit kan de situatie weer onveiliger maken, maar ja, hier is ook wel weer mee om te gaan. Ik zie het maar als een autogordel. Die draag ik ook "altijd".

Wat betreft de hoogwerkerfabrikanten, begrijp ik uit het verhaal van de Veiligheidskundige bij Aboma+Keboma en de teksten die hij gebruikt uit de machine richtlijn, dat de fabrikant vaak het aangordelen niet verplicht stelt, maar alleen de voorzieningen hiervoor maakt.
Ik kom steeds vaker tegen dat er op de hoogwerker staat:   het gebruik van persoonlijke veiligheidsmiddelen is veiliger. 
Maar dus niet verplicht. Maar waarom zet die fabrikant niet op zijn hoogwerker: verplicht aangordelen!!?
(dit staat er ook wel eens op, maar niet vaak)
Ik begrijp dus inmiddels dat hij dit niet hoeft te doen, en hij hoeft dit niet te doen omdat hij alleen hoogwerkers fabriceert, en geen persoonlijke valbescherming.
Maar wat voor een extra risico of kosten brengt het met zich mee als hij het er wel opzet?
Hij verkoopt toch machines waarmee mensen de hoogte in gaan.

In dit topic zijn we het er over eens dat het veiliger is.
Maar verplicht dus niet.
Of zie ik een bureaucratisch addertje onder het gras niet?

Ik kan dit ook aan de verhuurders van hoogwerkers vragen. Dit zal ik dan de volgende keer doen.

----------


## jans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Sandra_
> 
> Ik heb serieus een rijbewijs moeten halen voor het werken met een hoogwerker. Dit is inmiddels zo'n 2 jaar geleden. Daar is mij geleerd dat het wel gewenst, maar NIET verplicht is om een harnas te dragen. En dat ALS je het draagt deze vast moet zitten aan de hoogwerker zelf, en niet aan iets daarbuiten. 
> 
> Ik heb dit rijbewijs moeten halen omdat ik een hoogwerker gebruik in de arbeidssfeer, niet voor privégebruik. Beetje vreemd verhaal: als je hem voor je werk gebruikt moet je voor de verzekering blijkbaar een rijbewijs halen. Op het moment dat je hem gebruikt om thuis je ramen op de zoveelste verdieping eens te schilderen (noem maar een zijstraat) mag dat volledig zonder rijbewijs of wat dan ook. Maar in de werksfeer bleek het kennelijk wel noodzakelijk te zijn voor de verzekering! 
> 
> Hoop dat ik iets toegevoegd heb, aangezien ik eerlijk gezegd alleen de eerste en de laatste pagina gelezen heb. Zo niet, dan mijn excuses!
> 
> Groetjes,
> ...




Een rijbewijs is niet verplicht. Het volstaat als je onderricht bent. En dit kan hhel simpel maar wel met een bewijs van deelname.
Wat het thuisgebruik betreft, dit geld enkel en alleen als je hem zelf gebruikt. Als je buurman of iemand anders je helpt dan moet je gewoon voldoen aan de arbo wet. Er is dan feitlijk sprake van een gezagsverhouding. Jij de eigenaar van het huis versus de buurman die jou helpt op jouw verzoek.

----------


## Sandra

Hoi Jans!

Weet wat je bedoelt, dat bewijs van deelname is dus mijn rijbewijs. Iedereen noemde dat zo, inclusief de opleidigsinstantie. Ding is 5 jaar geldig, na die 5 jaar moet je baas er een handtekening onder zetten om aan te geven dat je nog steeds verantwoord omgaat met de hoogwerkers en dan is het nog eens 5 jaar geldig. 

We hebben er een keer problemen mee gehad met de ARBO, toen er iemand in stond die nog niet aan de cursus had meegedaan. Uiteindelijk geen boete gekregen, maar wel een serieuze waarschuwing. Er is toen wel een boete gegeven aan iemand anders die zonder tuigje aan het werk was, maar die is later ingetrokken. Heb destijds verder niet veel meegekregen over die boete, dus meer kan ik er ook niet over zeggen![:I]

In ieder geval bedankt voor je verduidelijking, had beter een andere term dan rijbewijs kunnen gebruiken!

Groetjes,

San.

----------


## rinus bakker

En deze link vond ik op Craneaccidents.com:

http://www.news14charlotte.com/share...asp?ArID=87469

die man had zich in de bak vastgezet... 
en dat was in dit geval zeker geen domme handeling.

----------


## bafplus

zo zie je maar weer dat die dingen ook levens kunnen redden piv alleen maar lastig zijn :Wink:

----------


## mtouch

Ik zal mijn ervaringen op dit gebied ook even spuien, wie weet heeft iemand er wat aan.

Ik ben zelf ooit (jaaaaaaren geleden) eens met een rolsteiger omgevallen. Toegegeven, dat is heel wat anders dan een hoogwerker, maar het gaat me even om het feit dat daar dus geen sprake is van een werkkooi (ik stond er boven op) en ik was achteraf blij dat ik geen tuigje aan had. Hierdoor kon ik me immers af zetten tijdens de valbeweging van de steiger. Door dit afzetten kwam ik immers OP het podium terecht, had ik vastgezeten dan was ik a) misschien met mijn benen tussen steigerdelen vast komen te zitten met mogelijk botbreuken als gevolg en b) was ik sowieso met mijn hoofd op de hardhouten podiumrand (lees: puntige hoek) terecht gekomen en dan zaten jullie dit nu denk ik niet te lezen.

Dit om maar weer eens te onderstrepen dat wat mij betreft alleen die mensen op hoogte mogen werken die deskundig genoeg zijn om te kunnen beoordelen wanneer ze zich wel zekeren of juist niet. In mijn geval was degene bovenin (ik) dat wel, maar degene die er zonder overleg aan de zijkant buitenlangs in begon te klimmen niet. Die kwam er overigens ook het meest zuur van af, die eindigde namelijk ONDER de steiger...

De meeste regelgevende instanties lijken zich nog steeds zich te willen indekken door te roepen dat een tuigje ALTIJD moet... maar ja, ik moet er ook niet aan denken dat je, wanneer je hoogwerker omvalt, je je vast wilt kunnen grijpen aan het plafond, maar dat je hoogwerker je gewoon mee naar beneden trekt. Of nog erger; aan zowel plafond als hoogwerker gezekerd zijn en mogelijk uit elkaar gereten worden...yuk...ook geen prettig gezicht voor je collega's, dus ook uit sociaal oogpunt is dit een kwestie om over na te denken  :Wink: ...

Persoonlijk heb ik met veel verscherpte veiligheidsregelgeving zoiets van "dit wordt alleen maar weer bedacht, omdat degene die dit soort dingen bedenkt anders zonder werk zit." Begrijp me goed, ik ben net zo pro-veiligheid als iedereen hier, maar zolang iets nog geen wet of op zijn minst richtlijn is, kijk ik er af en toe echt van op hoeveel mensen mij denken te kunnen en moeten vertellen wat allemaal wel en niet moet... meestal komt het er op neer dat dat die mensen dan uiteindelijk geld oplevert... en ik weiger toch echt me te dwingen tot investeringen waarvan het niet zonneklaar is of ze wel nodig zijn.

Ook ik heb overigens een hoogwerkerrijbewijs gehaald, of hoe je het ook wilt noemen. Ik had toen al wat discussies met de arbo-coördinator van de RAI achter de rug, dus ik vraag meteen (er zou immers een expert voor mijn neus moeten staan): "Is een valharnas verplicht in iedere hoogwerker of niet?" Krijg ik als antwoord: "Nee, de wetgever verplicht het niet zolang er een hek om heen zit, maar in sommige gevallen is het wel aan te raden en de meeste hoogwerkers bieden er ook wel voorzieningen voor om jezelf te zekeren." Klinkt duidelijk.

Zo'n hoogwerkercursus viel me trouwens honderd procent mee. 's Ochtends theorie, zat inhoudelijk best goed in elkaar. 's Middags praktijk stelde echter weinig voor. Eerlijk is eerlijk, de meeste mensen die voor zo'n cursus komen zitten niet in de entertainmentsector. Zijn toch meer glazenwassers en mensen uit de bouw heb ik het idee. Voor de een is het dan allemaal nieuw, maar de meesten zijn, net als wij, in zo'n ding geboren. Dus nadat je de examinator had uitgelegd hoe je zo'n apparaat starten moest, kon je wat verrichtingen gaan doen. Da's raar...

Een paar maanden later deed ik een cursus valbeveiliging bij Mennens. Toevallig was degene die de cursus gaf ook als deskundige verbonden aan het hoogwerkerverhuurbedrijf waar ik een paar maanden eerder de hoogwerkercursus had gedaan. Dus die begint zijn verhaal over wanneer je nou zo'n valharnas aan moet en wanneer niet. Zegt die goede man opeens: "Als je bij Peineman (het bewuste hoogwerkerverhuurbedrijf) een hoogwerker bestelt, krijg je er een tuigje bij, want dat is verplicht." Ik zeg: "Dat lijkt me stug, want a) niemand gaat natuurlijk in een tuigje de lucht in zonder er de geschiedenis van te kennen en b)

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

hallo Michiel,

Dank je voor je bijdrage.
Ik heb het idee dat je niet alle pagina,s hebt gelezen van dit topic.
In dit topic kom ik tot de conclusie dat het wel veiliger is om een tuigje te dragen maar niet verplicht. Voor uitleg hierover zou je het stuk toch even door moeten lezen. 
Dat ze in de Rai hun eigen regels maken betreft het verplicht dragen van een tuigje vind ik goed en duidelijk en dus ook veiliger.
Dat men veel vaker een helm zou moeten dragen, ben ik het ook mee eens, maak helaas zie je dit alleen af en toe in de rock en roll en in sommige gebouwen in Nederland die dit verplicht stellen.
En als je de helm dan niet op hebt, zijn er weinig mensen die hier wat van zeggen.
Wat betreft de hoogwerker: het kan zijn dat een hoogwerker verhuurder in zijn gebruikersvoorschriften 
die natuurlijk altijd aanwezig zijn[V]) het dragen van een gordel verplicht stelt.
Maar nogmaals, lees het stuk even door en het een en ander zal een stuk duidelijker worden.
Jeroen.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> En deze link vond ik op Craneaccidents.com:
> die man had zich in de bak vastgezet... 
> en dat was in dit geval zeker geen domme handeling.



ik heb nu een paar keer meegemaakt dat het commentaar bij dit soort foto,s is dat ze niet weten wat de oorzaak was.
hier ook. 

de oorzaak is niet bekent, maar de grond was erg modderig na regen.


afdeling 5: werken *onder* overdruk, wat is het probleem?

----------


## mtouch

Ik heb juist wel alle pagina's gelezen en ook jouw conclusie. Ik wilde alleen maar weer even aanstippen dat ondanks dat veel mensen (mezelf incluis) jouw conclusie delen en het dus eens zijn, er nog steeds mensen zijn die het tegenovergestelde roepen en als die je eenmaal overtuigd hebben is er weer iemand anders die daar dan weer het tegenovergestelde van roept en...eh...nou ja, het is soms gewoon erg frustrerend en dat wilde ik alleen maar even illustreren met wat voorbeelden, het was absoluut niet mijn bedoeling om dubbele verhalen uit te lokken, sorry als dat zo is overgekomen. Wilde inderdaad alleen maar een bijdrage leveren en vroeg me af of mensen zich hierin herkenden.

Ja en wat die RAI of Jaarbeurs betreft... ik vind het ook prima dat er regels worden opgesteld. Maar als je in de Jaarbeurs aan TAO vraagt, laat je (aanvullende) regels dan maar eens zwart op wit zien, dan komen ze keurig een stapel A4'tjes brengen (niet dat daar dan een handtekening of briefhoofd boven staat, maar goed: dat zij ze vergeven). In de RAI wordt ik dan elke keer weggestuurd met "dat het in de wet staat" en dat ik het dan zelf maar op moet zoeken. En da's erg frustrerend als je weet dat je gelijk hebt, geen wetboek bij de hand (alsof het daar onomstotelijk in staat) de klus die vandaag nog af moet en de crew die op jou staat te wachten.

Dat ik geacht word de wet te kennen, prima[^], maar als je daar dan per locatie aanvullende regels op hebt, communiceer die dan ook duidelijk... En wees bovendien consequent: dat met die helmen en veiligheidsschoenen vind ik bijvoorbeeld een belachelijk contrast,  terwijl de kans dat iemand iets uit een hoogwerker laat vallen of dat er een heftruck over je tenen rijdt (ze zouden met flitspalen moeten gaan werken) vaak vele malen groter is dan dat er een hoogwerker omvalt of doorknikt.

Just my 2 cents, zoals de Amerikanen zeggen...

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mtouch_
> 
> 
> Ja en wat die RAI of Jaarbeurs betreft... ik vind het ook prima dat er regels worden opgesteld. Maar als je in de Jaarbeurs aan TAO vraagt, laat je (aanvullende) regels dan maar eens zwart op wit zien, dan komen ze keurig een stapel A4'tjes brengen (niet dat daar dan een handtekening of briefhoofd boven staat, maar goed: dat zij ze vergeven). In de RAI wordt ik dan elke keer weggestuurd met "dat het in de wet staat" en dat ik het dan zelf maar op moet zoeken.



Ik had het idee dat het in die gebouwen juist een beetje beter ging. De rai heeft net voor een vermogen aan staalkabels gekocht, en het personeel wat er bij betrokken wordt zijn toch jongens (ik ken geen meisjes die rigging doen) die enig zins verstand hebben van rigging.
en dat ze nog moeten worstelen met regelgeving enzo, Ja, het zou allemaal veel beter kunnen.
Maar het blijft natuurlijk goed om er vanuit elke kant kritisch tegenaan te blijven kijken. (schoppen)

----------


## mtouch

Nou, de RAI koopt helemaal niets... Spieker is inderdaad op de goede weg, maar is tegenwoordig in handen van Expotech, die inmiddels ook een aandeel heeft genomen in ACS. Tenminste, dat is wat ik me heb laten vertellen. 't Is me nogal een privatiserings- en overnametoestand in ieder geval.

De mensen die riggen zijn de laatste tijd inderdaad prima, maar er is een tijd geweest dat dat wel anders ging (niks bridle, ratelband tussen twee spanten, takel eraan, klaar. Serieus!). En nog steeds zie je af en toe rare dingen gebeuren hoor...

----------


## rinus bakker

De RAI was/is al jarenlang een behoorlijk private onderneming hoor, en dat zijn die andere firma's die je noemt ook.
Alleen lopen er onderling allerlei lijnen - en die worden dus met al die overnames korter. 
En wees blij dat het de goede kant op gaat....
in die Hal in het diepe Zuiden zitten kennelijk de restanten van de eigenwijze prutsers... gezien het topic over de kwaliteit van de beursrigging daar.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jeroen de Goei_
> [br
> De rai heeft net voor een vermogen aan staalkabels gekocht.



De RAI koopt inderdaad niets. Spieker en Expotech ook niet. Deze informatie was onjuist. (Het was huur) Maar ze zijn op de juiste weg om een veilige werksituatie te creëren. (en toch kan het nog beter)

Die beunhazen in het MECC in Maastricht zijn gek.

Hoe gaat het tegenwoordig met de beursen in de Jaarbeurs in Utrecht?
Zijn die ook aangegordeld in de hoogwerker?

----------


## mtouch

Van wat ik er gezien heb, is het in de Jaarbeurs wel ok, maar minder strict qua veiligheid dan in de RAI. Maar ik heb daar de laatste tijd niet meegebouwd aan grote dance-events o.i.d. Het contrast tussen professionals uit ons vak en dat uit b.v. standbouw is wel weer een stuk groter. Staan de riggers daar met een tuigje in de hoogwerker, de standbouwers laten zich rustig met hun verfkwast in de hand op de lepels van een heftruck naar 5 meter hoogte heffen om daar een wandje bij te tippen. In de RAI lijkt men inmiddels door te hebben dat je dat daar niet hoeft te flikken.

----------

